# Change of name



## cpsc2005 (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't know what I was thinking back in November when I registered here, but I am pretty sure I am dpm just about everywhere now.  Mostly, I changed my major, so CPSC (Computer Science) has about nothing to do with me.

I beleive with the IBF forum, it's easy to do the switch on the admin panel, at least I think so.  Any admin willing to help me?

Thanks.

-dpm


----------



## KiVan (Jan 16, 2003)

so sorry but invision does not let you change users names...


----------



## cpsc2005 (Jan 17, 2003)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Jan 16 2003 said:


> so sorry but invision does not let you change users names...


Aww...  I must have been wrong then.  And I don't want to have to ask you to update the MySQL database by hand... oh well...  I suppose I may just have to live with it somehow...


----------



## neocat (Jan 19, 2003)

Since on the IRC coolcat was being used I started using Neocat and then in other places coolcat was taken too and now I'm neocat everywhere so it doesn't make sense being coolcat here..... 

AND NOW I JUST SEE I CAN'T CHANGE MY FRIKIN NICK!

DAMNIT!!!!


----------



## Dranzer (Jan 20, 2003)

Accually you can but, the server admin. would have to edit code to allow nick changes. and thats more trouble than its worth, and if you mess up, than you risk losing the entire board unless you made a back up.


----------



## neocat (Jan 20, 2003)

It's not that hard to make a backup


----------



## coolplayer2k2 (Feb 1, 2003)

u could create another user


----------



## dpm14 (Mar 1, 2003)

QUOTE(coolplayer2k2 @ Feb 1 2003 said:


> u could create another user


And I did...  And thus the new me was born.  I know in the invision board that hobbes has, we can change user names, but we use 1.1 RC2... oh well.  Now to update my profile...

And Alt-s should send the post...  not try to do SQL queries...


----------



## dpm14 (Mar 1, 2003)

And now for the double post so I can get my postcount back up to 21:

Dear Lord! where did 8,000 members come from since the last time I registered...


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 1, 2003)

Don't spam, man.  You'll piss off people.  Besides, you didn't have too many posts as it was, so it shouldn't take too long to get back up.


----------



## dpm14 (Mar 1, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Mar 1 2003 said:


> Don't spam, man.Â You'll piss off people.Â Besides, you didn't have too many posts as it was, so it shouldn't take too long to get back up.


The spamming was a joke....  I just didn't feel like editing my post.


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 1, 2003)

Now call me a retard if you want but didn't you just made a double-account? Isn't that against the rules?


----------



## dpm14 (Mar 1, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Mar 1 2003 said:


> Now call me a retard if you want but didn't you just made a double-account? Isn't that against the rules?


If it is, the admins can feel free to delete my old account.  And I am sorry if I broke any rules...  (I wish ignorance was an excuse, but in Texas it isn't valid defense...)


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 1, 2003)

Nah, not that I know of.  And at least you has told us that you made a different account.


----------



## dpm14 (Mar 1, 2003)

Hmm, 4:16 AM... that seems a little late.  I need me some GMT -6:00 going on here.

If this isn't post whoring, I don't know what is.


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 1, 2003)

QUOTE(dpm14 @ Mar 1 2003 said:


> Hmm, 4:16 AM... that seems a little late.Â I need me some GMT -6:00 going on here.
> 
> If this isn't post whoring, I don't know what is.


I'm 6 hours too soon as well but I'm not complaining.
Anyway, don't worry about your account. Many people tried double or even triple accounts just so they could get around their suspension or ban penalties. I'm sure that if you PM one of the admin. about this, they'll remove your old one.


----------



## dpm14 (Mar 1, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Feb 28 2003 said:


> QUOTE(dpm14 @ Mar 1 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, 4:16 AM... that seems a little late. ÂI need me some GMT -6:00 going on here.
> ...


Ah, I can understan that.  Naturally, you can block IP addresses via the admin panel, but those can change as well...  If we can get it implemented on Hobbes, that forum stands to have quite the devious method of blocking people.

Also, did you guys leave on nested quotes, or is this a case that breaks them?  (There is an error in the quote regex.  Everytime someone presses enter in a post, it will be screwed up.  Silly Invision...)


----------

